# gamekeeper shot of the month nail shot



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

allright guys my entry for gamekeeper shot of the month just thought i would share it


----------



## Allen Welsh (Nov 13, 2012)

Great shootin mate 

Cheers

AL


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

cheers AL


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

Very impressive. What next, drive the nail into a piece of wood? :naughty:


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well done! How far back were you? Looks far.


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

cheers i dunno the exact distance i think its about 20 yards maybe more


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

Good shootin' there. Keep it up man! Small targets are fun.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Wowwww!!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I am very impressed. I would not even be able to see it at that distance!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

you and me both. to be young again, no glasses. such is life.


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Nicely done sir! :bowdown:

Hmmm.... Methinks I need more practice before I commit my shooting to video...


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

sweet shot


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

cheers lads


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Mighty fine shooting! Most folks have a hard time hitting a nail with a hammer!


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

Great shooting. But seeing that glasshouse there is making me cringe ...


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

mopper said:


> Great shooting. But seeing that glasshouse there is making me cringe ...


yh i have hit it a couple times with the rebound been ok so far i just pray if i get a rebound lol


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

mopper said:


> Great shooting. But seeing that glasshouse there is making me cringe ...


cheers mate


----------



## hood (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice shooting :thumbsup:


----------

